# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - marraskuu 2008

## jtm

1.11 Tkl:
#258/28
#236/Y99, Keskustorille.
#248/Y99, Keskustorille.
#421/Y99, Keskustorille.

Länsilinjojen #32 näytti saaneen RATIOPHARM koko-teippauksen lukuunottamatta keulaa. Samanlainen teippaus, kuin mikä on Veolian laatikossa #426.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 3.11.

Siniraita-asuun maalattu Satakunnan Liikenne #185 (Volvo B10M/Ajokki Royal) on päässyt linjalle 54 korvaamaan autoa #172. Ajanut mm pidempää Forssa-Tampere ja lyhyempää Tampere-Ideapark-Lempäälä -reittiä.

----------


## jtm

2.11 Tkl:
#644/3
#657/3

3.11 Tkl:
#642/3
#627/15
#634/15
#223/25
#274/29
#414/39, iltapäiväksi nivel-vuoroon oli ilmestynyt vakio #413.
#647/39
#653/39

Onko kenelläkään tietoa miksi joku M300-sarjalainen Wiima seisoi Tkl:n pihassa tänään? Ja tiedoksi, että uusia Volvoja on saapunut tänään "Hakalan Nellille" - joku kuski sanoi.

3.11 LL:
#19/50

Onko jollain tietoa mistä syystä uudehko paikkuri KABUS oli Tampereella? Havaitsin sellaisen menossa Teiskontiellä Lahteen päin n.klo 14.55.

----------


## jtm

> 3.11:
> Onko kenelläkään tietoa miksi joku M300-sarjalainen Wiima seisoi Tkl:n pihassa tänään?


Sen verra tarkennusta, että  oli vielä muiden seassa tolppa rivissä.

3.11 Paunu:
#70/73
#64/95

----------


## Eppu

4.11.
TKL:
#421 / 20
#225 / 2
#415 / 1
#620 / 29

----------


## jtm

3.11 Tkl:
#646/K12
#661/16

3.11 Veolia:
#620/90Y, klo 21:15 vuoro Pyynikintorilta. #621:n vuoro.
#621/90Y, klo 20:20 vuoro Pyynikintorilta.

4.11 Tkl:
#247/17
#264/20
#276/23
#223/28
#407/39
#637/39
#642/39




> 4.11.
> TKL:
> #620 / 29


#623/Y35, mutta kilvissä oli vain 35 ja #620 oli palannut iltapäiväksi. Eli vakiot oli vaihtanut paikkoja.

----------


## jtm

4.11 Tkl:
#404/16
#413/30

5.11 Tkl:
#659/1
#259/2
#401/16
#636/19
#227/26
#236/39, #413:n vuorossa vain aamulla - #413 palattua iltapäiväksi.
#642/39
#653/39

15:35 vuorossa Linja-autoasemalta 90:llä oli #605  jossa ei toiminut linjakilpi mutta yhteistariffi merkki :Laughing:  toimi, jonka perusteella ihmiset osasivat tulla kyytiin.

----------


## jtm

5.11 Tkl:
#629/23

6.11 Veolia:
#618/90Y, klo 7:20 vuoro Sorilasta.

6.11 Tkl:
#634/Y35
#227/18
#226/23

Tkl:n #222:een on laitettu led-kilvet :Eek:  ja tilaajaväritys. Seisoo Nekalassa vara-auto hallissa. Tietääkö joku miksi #222:een on laitettu led-kilvet?

----------


## jtm

7.11 Tkl:
#268/Y3
#223/17
#413/17
#268/21
#646/24
#648/39
Näyttää tuolle 39:lle vakiintuneen autot: #413, #637 ja #642.

----------


## ultrix

Tänään, juuri äsken: paunu 95/10.

----------


## jtm

7-8.11 Yö Tkl:
#423/16 ja Y16.
#268/17

Tkl:n hallilla näytti olevan TKL tilaajaväreissä oleva Mercedes-Benz Sprinter numerolta #160.

----------


## ultrix

> Tkl:n hallilla näytti olevan TKL tilaajaväreissä oleva Mercedes-Benz Sprinter numerolta #160.


Pakettiauto? Minibussi?  :Eek:

----------


## Kinmo

> Pakettiauto? Minibussi?


Tuosta on bussidatassa ollut kuva julkina jo jokusen kuukauden, ettei ihan uusi hankinta ole. Tuolla hankinnalla aiotaan kilpailla Atroa vastaan ensi kesän Niihama-vuoroista (Y77).

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tuosta on bussidatassa ollut kuva julkina jo jokusen kuukauden, ettei ihan uusi hankinta ole. Tuolla hankinnalla aiotaan kilpailla Atroa vastaan ensi kesän Niihama-vuoroista (Y77).


Kysessä on tämä auto

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/T/Ta...78_um%20KK.jpg

eli entinen Länsilinjat Oy:n numero 1.

(http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/L/y%...778%29_AKM.jpg)

Ja saatetaanpa sitä käyttää Kinmonkin ehdottamaan käyttötarkoitukseen, mutta hankintasyyt ovat olleet ainakin alunperin erilaiset...

----------


## J_J

> Kysessä on tämä auto
> 
> http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/T/Ta...78_um%20KK.jpg
> 
> Ja saatetaanpa sitä käyttää Kinmonkin ehdottamaan käyttötarkoitukseen, mutta hankintasyyt ovat olleet ainakin alunperin erilaiset...


TKL:n kannalta ajatellen syy voisi olla vaikkapa se, että ottamalla tuollainen pikkumersu vastaan maksuvälineenä, päästiin vaivatta eroon omista miltei arvottomiksi käyneistä kulmaraudoista eli näistä Länsilinjoille päätyneistä Scania/Lahti 402 -kalusto"uudistuksista". Toki samalla saatiin kätevästi retkeilyauto TKL:n henkilökunnan retkille, miksei vaikkapa tarvittaessa myös tilausajoihin.

Länsilinjain kannalta taas heille kenties tarpeeton pikkumersu oli "halpaa rahaa", millä suorittaa maksu hankinnoista...

Vaihdantatalous nostaa kenties taas päätään pikkuhiljaa?

----------


## bassman

Haa. Hyvä huomio.

Itseasiassa, vaihdettaisiin vähän käytetyt kumisaappaat marjaämpäriin (mieluimmin täysinäiseen) =D

----------


## jtm

10.11 Tkl:
#649/3
#249/39
#627/39
#637/JAKK koulutusajo.

10.11 Paunu:
#88/10, tämän havainnon pystyy tekemään myös tämän päivän tori lehdestä.

10.11 Veolia:
#608/75
#621/75

11.11 Tkl:
#627/3
#634/8
#419/39
#270/Y99
#259/Y99

12.11 Tkl:
#631/39

----------


## ultrix

13.11.
TKL 633 korvaa autoa 634 linjalla 3. Vaihto tapahtunut pysäkillä Itsenäisyydenkatu 3. (varmuuden vuoksi: siis Lahdesjärven suuntaan ajettaessa)

----------


## jtm

12.11 Tkl:
#427/28

13.11 Tkl:
#646/39, nivelen vuorossa.
#656/39

----------


## jtm

17.11 TKL:
#280/39. Oli vasta iltapäivällä nivelen vuorossa. Tuolla uudella Volvolla sai kyllä hyvää ja tasaista kyytiä. Mukulakivilläkin oli tosi pehmeää ja tasaista kyytiä. :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> 17.11 TKL:
> #280/39. Oli vasta iltapäivällä nivelen vuorossa.


Koskipuistossa Keskustorin suuntaan matkasi myös klo 12:30 aikoihin TKL #281, mutta ei tainnu päätyä millekään linjalle? takalinjakilvessä tuolloin "TKL"

----------


## jtm

> Koskipuistossa Keskustorin suuntaan matkasi myös klo 12:30 aikoihin TKL #281, mutta ei tainnu päätyä millekään linjalle? takalinjakilvessä tuolloin "TKL"


Olisikohan kyseessä ollut kuljettaja-koulutus kyseiseen malliin? Keinonen sanoi minulle, että tiistaina olisi kuljettaja-koulutus #280:lla, mutta olisikohan jo aikaisemmin aloitettu toisella autolla.

17.11 Tkl:
#637/2
#638/3
#233/21
#633/37, aamulla.
#636/37, iltapäivällä.
#415/39

Veolian #67 hajosi Sampolan kohdalla Itsenäisyydenkadulla klo 14:50. En kerennyt, kuin istumaan ja kuljettaja kuulutti: "Ja tämä matka jäi tähän". #67:aa tuli hinaamaan klo 15:23 Veolian #614. Se ärsytti, että seuraavan vuoron kuljettajalle tiuskittiin siitä, että edellinen vuoro jäi ajamatta. Olis vaan laittanut ne pihalle. :Mad:

----------


## jtm

17.11 Tkl:
#653/K18
#626/19

18.11 Tkl:
#661/K12
#224/16
#408/39
#636/39
#643/39
#628/3
#229/18
#224/28, oli tullut vasta iltapäiväksi oltuaan aamun 16:lla.
#637/37

----------


## jtm

20.11 Tkl:
#112/2 :Eek: , oli menossa Kalevanpuistotiellä pohjoiseen päin.
#220/17. Sivussa oli kyltti: VEHMAINEN - KESKUSTORI.
#222/39. Ledi-kilpien lisäksi oli tullut myös uudet penkki kankaat, samanlaiset kuin uusissa Volvoissa ja tilaajaväritys.

----------


## Eppu

20.11.

#627 / 18
#217 / 13
#235 / 13
#418 / 18
#414 / 18
#633 / 26 (paikkasi #261:tä, joka näkyili torilla hetken aikaa monun paikalla)

Sellaisia sijoituksia näkyili, että olisikohan iltapäiväruuhkassa uusia Volvoja linjalla...

Ja ai niin... Veolian #618 näytti saaneen ylleen yhtiön puna-valkoiset värit  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

Uuudet Volvot tulevat tositoimiin vasta ensiviikon maanantaina. Ja #280 näkyili klo 14 aikaan Tamperetalon pihassa.

----------


## Eppu

Pe 21.11. TKL

Haukiluomasta lähti linjalle peräkkäisiin vuoroihin 2 kappaletta näitä uusia polakkivolvoja. Ensin #404:ta tuuraamaan linjalle 18 lähti #280 klo 12:40 vuoroon, ja tämän perään #205:n korvasi #282 linjan 26 klo 12:50 lähdössä.

Hauskana yksityiskohtana näissä uusissa volvoissa on vilkkuva stop-valo. (En tosin tiedä onko vastaavanlaisia jo joissakin YTV-alueelle aiemmin tilatuissa vastaavissa autoissa.)

#205 taitaa näin ollen olla ajonsa ajellut Tampereella...

----------


## Miska

> Hauskana yksityiskohtana näissä uusissa volvoissa on vilkkuva stop-valo. (En tosin tiedä onko vastaavanlaisia jo joissakin YTV-alueelle aiemmin tilatuissa vastaavissa autoissa.)


Ainakin Concordian viime aikoina hankkimissa Volvo 8700LE:issä on juuri tuollainen kelloon integroitu vilkkuva STOP-valo. Tosin usein siinä vilkkuu vain adj...

----------


## jtm

> Pe 21.11. TKL
> 
> #205 taitaa näin ollen olla ajonsa ajellut Tampereella...


Ja myös #204 ja #209 on ajellut ajonsa Tampereella. Kyllä tuli tippa linssiin, kun ajoi toistaiseksi viimeiset ajot Jätti-Wiimoilla tänään.
R.I.P #204, #205, #206 ja #209.

Mieleen pistävää oli noissa uusissa Volvoissa, että ei ole ns. "lokinsiipeä" vaan puhelinluuri. Ja paikkaluku 52+72=124! Tullaan varmaan sijoittamaan ensi syksynä Hervannan linjoille.

Ketkä olivat keskiviikkosessa Hervannan-linjat 2009-2010 keskustelussa? Havaitsin ainakin ultrixin olevan.


21.11 Tkl:
#222/39
#424/39 ip.
#427/39 ap.
#635/39

----------


## ultrix

> 20.11 Tkl:
> #112/2, oli menossa Kalevanpuistotiellä pohjoiseen päin.


Ei kuulosta ihan kakkosen reitiltä, eiköhän kyseessä ollut tilausajo  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Ketkä olivat keskiviikkosessa Hervannan-linjat 2009-2010 keskustelussa? Havaitsin ainakin ultrixin olevan.


Ainakin r\pr ja Allison olivat  :Smile:

----------


## Jufo

> Ja myös #204 ja #209 on ajellut ajonsa Tampereella. Kyllä tuli tippa linssiin, kun ajoi toistaiseksi viimeiset ajot Jätti-Wiimoilla tänään.
> R.I.P #204, #205, #206 ja #209.


Kyseiset autot ovat olleet lempiautojani siitä lähtien kun niillä ensi kerran matkustin vuonna -92. Hienon uran ne tekivät Tkl:n palveluksessa ja toivottavasti löytävät vielä kodin jostain.

----------


## jtm

> Kyseiset autot ovat olleet lempiautojani siitä lähtien kun niillä ensi kerran matkustin vuonna -92. Hienon uran ne tekivät Tkl:n palveluksessa ja toivottavasti löytävät vielä kodin jostain.


Ne ovat olleet kanssa minun lempiautoja muiden Tkl-wiimalaisten kanssa hyvän ja vakaan matkustavuuden takia, ja on ollut kaikkien kuljettajien mieleen kanssa keltä olen kysellyt. Tietenkin paras asia olisi, jos ne löytäisivät kotinsa Sarankulmasta, Masilta tai Lempäälänkujalta ja jos ei noista osotteista niin Etelänaapurista. :Very Happy:  Mutta toivottavasti ei Itänaapurista, koska siellä ei osata pitää busseja kunnossa. :Mad:

----------


## Eppu

La 22.11. TKL

#407 / 30 (eipä ole uukkareita lauantailiikenteessäkään näkynyt pitkään aikaan..)
#280 / 26

----------


## jtm

> La 22.11. TKL
> #280 / 26
> #407 / 30 (eipä ole uukkareita lauantailiikenteessäkään näkynyt pitkään aikaan..)


Kyllä tuo #407 ajaa ihan vakiona 30:llä sunnuntaitakin. Toinen uusi Volvo #282 liikkui puolestaan linjalla 18. Seuraava lähtö on 18:50 Atalasta.

----------


## killerpop

No niin, uusia Volvoja arkiliikenteessä, ja nämäkin 5 minuutin seurannan tulos:

Ma 24.11.

TKL #277/12, #280/1, #282/17, #284/26, #286/28
Ja tässä vielä lähtötasolla kuvaamista ajatellen:
#277: xx25 Keskustorilta, xx55 Hallilasta
#280: 0740 TESC:ltä, 0802 Torilta Kalkkuun, 0835 Kalkusta Torille, 0902 Torilta TESC:lle...
#282: 0740 Pyynikintorilta, 0820 Juvelankadulta
#284: 0710 Vuoreksen varikolta, 0730 Torilta Haukiluomaan, 0810 Haukiluomasta...
#286:  0735 Pyynikintorilta

----------


## Eppu

> No niin, uusia Volvoja arkiliikenteessä, ja nämäkin 5 minuutin seurannan tulos:
> 
> Ma 24.11.
> 
> TKL #277/12, #280/1, #282/17, #284/26, #286/28


Ja lisätään listaan vielä:
#279 / 29 (11:35 Raholasta)
#281 / 22 (11:38 Pyynikintorilta)
#283 / 26 (11:05 Haukiluomasta)

Muita havaintoja olivat mm. #403/1, #424/13, #245/25, #629/15.

----------


## jtm

24.11 Tkl:
#617/1
#619/1
#630/3
#262/18
#211/28

----------


## Eppu

24.11. myös:
TKL #260/13, #214/12 (päreet asennettu), #414/18, #222/29, #259/23, #268/22, #425/39, #416/28, #410/16

----------


## jtm

24.11 Tkl:
#220/16
#221/16, päreet asennettu.
#627/22
#285/28
#218/39, Päreet asennettu.
#250/39
#635/39

Onpa nuo uudet Volvot tuntuneet sekoittavan sijoitukset.

----------


## killerpop

Kiitos Eppu, sainkin noista useamman kuvattua ruokiksen aikana. Ilmeisesti #278 ja #285 pysyttelivät vielä poissa, kun ei näkynyt? Vai olimmeko vain liian aikaisin liikkeellä...

    
#277 / #280 / #281 / #283 / #284

----------


## Eppu

Ti 25.11. TKL
Uusia Volvoja näkyili samoissa sijoituksissa kuin eilenkin. Tähän mennessä kuvatuksikin päätyi #279/29 sekä #286/28. #285 näkyili linjalla 26 auton #269 paikalla (esim. 12:30 Haukiluomasta).

Muita sijoituksia oli mm. #229/30, #224/13, #415/17, #628/3, #640/31, #232/30, #242/22, #243/19.

----------


## jtm

25.11 Tkl:
#626/2
#214/12
#644/17 :Very Happy: 
#259/20
#281/22
#282/22
#255/25
#283/26
#284/26
#649/28 :Laughing: 
#278/30
#218/39

Tietääkös Killerpop miksi #213 on poistettu?

----------


## Eppu

> Tietääkös Killerpop miksi #213 on poistettu?


Autohan on kuullemma ollut jo pitempään huonossa kunnossa. Tarkemmin en tiedä aiheesta. Tänään kyseinen auto majaili Pyynikin "rollikkahallin" seinustalla kilvissä TAO Koulutusajo, joka viitannee uuteen omistajaan ja auton käyttötarkoitukseen.

----------


## jtm

26.11 Tkl:
#635/3
#278/28
#279/29
#281/22
#282/17
#286/28

----------


## jtm

26.11 Tkl:
#622/29, takakilvessä oli 24.

27.11 Tkl:
#619/1, h.o.p
#642/3
#277/12
#282/17
#414/18
#416/18
#259/20
#281/23
#640/29
#649/29
#423/39

----------


## jtm

27.11 Tkl:
#284/28
#238/Y99
#258/Y99

27.11 Paunu
#88/95, tuli ilmeisesti korvaamaan autoa #90.

Paunun #90 oli ajanut pienehkön kolarin klo 17.45 maissa henkilöauton kanssa.

Tkl #427 seisoskeli n. klo 21.10  tulevan ABC-Kalevan kohdalla keskustaan päin hajonneena.

Näin muutaman päivän matkustaneena voisi sanoa jotain uusista TKL:n busseista:
+ hyvältä tuntuvat, leveät peltikuppipenkit
+ isot yksiosaiset ovilasit
+ hyvä ja kuuluva moottorin ääni
+ hyvän muotoiset otetangot
+ runsas matkustaja kapasiteetti
+ hyvin sijoitettuja STOP-nappuloita
+ myös auton keskellä STOP-valo
+ kaikkien ovien avaus nappi
+ VOLVO!
- liian kova STOP-ääni
- STOP-nappia painnettua ei kello näy

----------


## killerpop

> 27.11 Tkl:
> #284/28


Ilmeisesti oli vaihtanut päikseen vuoroja auton #286 kanssa, joka oli 26:lla. Sille linjalle autoja on laitettu vähän liikaakin. Parempia sijoituskohteita voisi olla esim linja 16, jolloin Lielahdessa ei kukaan oikeasti enää kaipaisi mitään raitiotievirityksiä, kun bussikyyti olisi noussut uudelle tasolle.

Tästä #286:sta löytyi pieni yksilöero, meinaan etuovi autossa toimi (27.11.) äärimmäisen hitaasti, verrattuna samassa vuorossa aiemmin olleeseen #284:ään tai muihin sarjan yksilöihin.

Sijoitukset lienee kutakuinkin seuraavat: #277/12, #278/28*?*, #279/29, #280/1, #281/22, #282/17, #283...285/26 ja #286/28... vai ?

----------


## jtm

> Ilmeisesti oli vaihtanut päikseen vuoroja auton #286 kanssa, joka oli 26:lla. Sille linjalle autoja on laitettu vähän liikaakin. Parempia sijoituskohteita voisi olla esim linja 16, jolloin Lielahdessa ei kukaan oikeasti enää kaipaisi mitään raitiotievirityksiä, kun bussikyyti olisi noussut uudelle tasolle.
> 
> Tästä #286:sta löytyi pieni yksilöero, meinaan etuovi autossa toimi (27.11.) äärimmäisen hitaasti, verrattuna samassa vuorossa aiemmin olleeseen #284:ään tai muihin sarjan yksilöihin.
> 
> Sijoitukset lienee kutakuinkin seuraavat: #277/12, #278/28*?*, #279/29, #280/1, #281/22, #282/17, #283...285/26 ja #286/28... vai ?


Minkä ihmeen takia 26:lle on täytynyt laittaa noita uusia noin  paljon, kun voisi laittaa vaikka 16:lle. Olen samaa mieltä, että hyvä sijoitus kohde olisi linja 16 korkean kapasiteetin ansiosta. Linjan 16 6:sta telistä 4kpl on vm. -95 ja lisäksi on 2kpl uudempaa Scalaa.

Olen huomannut saman #286:ssa, että tuo etuovi on kyllä aikas hidas ja sille voisi tehdä jotain.

Ja nuo sijoitukset on kyllä mielestäni  oikein. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Ilmeisesti oli vaihtanut päikseen vuoroja auton #286 kanssa, joka oli 26:lla. Sille linjalle autoja on laitettu vähän liikaakin. Parempia sijoituskohteita voisi olla esim linja 16, jolloin Lielahdessa ei kukaan oikeasti enää kaipaisi mitään raitiotievirityksiä, kun bussikyyti olisi noussut uudelle tasolle.


Samaa mieltä. 16:lla näillä olisi käyttöä enemmän kuin esim. juuri 26:lla, jossa autoja ei missään vuorossa oikein täysiksi saa. Jos olisin saanut päättää, olisin toisaalta laittanut ykköselle parikin kappaletta näitä ja ehkä korvannut yhden linjan nivelvuoroistakin uudella Volvolla. Ja myös 26:lla sijoituksia olisi voinut miettiä tarkemmin. Jos näitä uusia olisi johonkin sijoitettu tälle linjalle, niin silloin nimenomaan noihin päätteiltä :30 / :35 -vuoroihin, eli samalla korvaten myös linjan ainoan nivelvuoron, jossa #422 ajelee. Mutta kun tilaaja haluaa niveliä tiettyihin vuoroihin, niin sitten ei...

----------


## jtm

28.11 Tkl:
#224/1
#640/3
#214/12
#258/18
#251/19
#215/22, päreet asennettu.
#633/25
#211/28, puolikokopäivä  vuorossa. Elikä se joka loppuu klo 17 tienoilla.
Ja uusia  Volvoja oli seuraavasti:
#277/12
#278/21
#279/28
#281/22
#282/17
#285/26

TKL#657 seisoi vasenetukumi puhjenneena Hakasen leipomon kohdalla Itäänpäin Itsenäisyyden  kadulla n. klo 11:45.

----------


## jtm

29.11 Tkl:
#268/25
#259/30
#411/30

----------


## jtm

28.11 Tkl:
#121/22, päässyt protokin pitkästä aikaa liikenteeseen.

29.11 Tkl:
#121/30

30.11 Tkl:
#655/2
#284/30
#286/30

----------

